# Our Yard makeover - Part 1



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I think we have done all the inside stuff to our house so now it is time to spruce up the yard. Spring is here and projects are aplenty!

First up is to repair part of our privacy fence so my sweetie can work on the flower bed. 

So guess what day it is? DEMO DAY! :grin:

Actually it turned out great. We got a lot done in a short amount of time. We started about 1pm and stopped for the day about 5PM. That included a trip to Chick Fil A and Lowes to pick up lunch and material for the fence.

Tomorrow we will start nailing on the pickets.
Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well that's a bonus that the posts were still in good shape . This job should be a cake walk for you and the misses . Oh I'm forgetting the deck


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

When the missus finds out about the misses...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

TheCableGuy said:


> Well that's a bonus that the posts were still in good shape . This job should be a cake walk for you and the misses . Oh I'm forgetting the deck


That's part 2. A guy is coming tomorrow to give a quote for a stamped concrete patio area.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

from the looks of them wavy stringers you waited just long enough to do some repair work 
this should stiffen that fence up


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Your progress chart and mine are on two different pages. Good Start!

HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I love our covered patio. 2/3rds are covered by a solid roof, the other has a shade cloth cover. Make sure the concrete guys put in some way of attaching posts so you can cover the area. Nice project and that fence is going to make an excellent background for her flower bed. We had to remove several trees that shaded the area, but it is wonderful to sit under that roof and enjoy the view of the garden to the right, which is now full of flowers.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

Semipro said:


> from the looks of them wavy stringers you waited just long enough to do some repair work
> this should stiffen that fence up


Right you are.

Having built a mile of fences in my day here's a minor hint. We used to put a TEE out of a 2 x 6 (on edge) and a 2 x 4 (on the flat) at the bottom of the fence.

Usually it was a 4' fence board next, 2 x 4 on the flat, then a 12" lattice on top captured by the top 2 x 4. That gave us a fence that usually topped out at about 6 feet.

It looks like you are going with a solid fence with either 5' or maybe even 6' fence boards, and with three horizontal stringers it will never sag.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Plans for the old fence boards or are they beyond salvage?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Plans for the old fence boards or are they beyond salvage?


Maybe...>>>


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

That looks good. Now I wish I had a small mini-yard. Have almost an acre. However, we spend very little time outside on the deck. I have asthma and allergies and the Mrs. has allergies. We try to "save up" outdoor time for grandkids' baseball games.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, alrighty then. This phase of our yard makeover is complete. The concrete guy came by and I sent him off with a crude drawing of what we want. Waiting to hear from him.

The fence turned out nice. Feels stronger than before that's for sure.
Stay tuned. More to come.
Mike


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks much better, that ought to last a while, always amazed to see fences with the 2x4 runners laid flat, you know they will sag quickly. Do you plan to oil or stain it for protection?


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice job. I just noticed- is the newer picnic table one that folds out into a bench? Kinda looks like it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow what a differance new boards make . Major improvement


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Knothead47 said:


> Nice job. I just noticed- is the newer picnic table one that folds out into a bench? Kinda looks like it.


I noticed that on the first page . I'm thinking the same thing , it's one of those new fangled fliparoo tables ?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's the one he made a couple projects ago. It's the flipper.

Mike, check your email.

HJ


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Yes, it is one of those transformers - table->bench.
I drilled a hole for the umbrella.


----------

